# any opinion about SARM MK2866?



## Didsky (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi
has anyone experience with MK2866
I have bought one bottle
I have used it few days but have the impression that this gives me acne
I got some spots on the face and it appeared only few days after I started with 25mg  daily
I might be  wrong but it is still a strange coincidence
Can somebody help?
Thanks
37 years old
175cm and 69kg,  6IU day HGH 6 days a week and tribulus terrestris every day 2 pills


----------



## Didsky (Jan 19, 2011)

ok  seemingly nobody is interested in answering to my question
I don't really understand why....


----------



## TooOld (Jan 19, 2011)

I tried it and it did nothing for me.
The stuff taste like glue and works about as well as a performance enhancer.


----------



## SFW (Jan 19, 2011)

Great product. You get all the acne of gear with none of the gains. sign me up !


----------



## Didsky (Jan 22, 2011)

oh really Mr Fantastico, did you try it also?
So this is what I thought I got that acne from using it for 4 or 5 days and really no change in body fat or muscle , no improvement in my workout, but maybe I  didn't use it long time enough


----------



## David Fasnacht (Jan 29, 2011)

as far as i know their are NO REAL S.A.R.M.S DO SOME RESERCH I THINK YOU WILL BE SUPRISED


----------

